
The Truth about Kermit News (1994) - stargrave
https://web.archive.org/web/20150206005208/http://omen.com/knt.html
======
HocusLocus
The aggravating thing about CP/M systems in the late '70s and early '80s is
that everybody ran same OS and processor and standard UART chips but each had
their own floppy formats and few were interchangable. But serial ports were
solid, so I wrote a simple 8080 CP/M transfer program called MFT that used
simple checksums AND (drum roll!) also sent over file names and supported
wildcards!

The bootstrap was that I had the 8080 assembler code formatted as debugger
commands so you could push the 'source' over the link into a file and feed it
into the debugger, patch in the port number for the serial UART chip, then
save as an executable. It could have been a commercial product but I was too
busy just using it to solve migration problems locally.

------
tyingq
I often used Kermit not for speed, but because it had an excellent built in
scripting capability. This allowed me to schedule downloads, run remote
commands, etc, at night when the phone line wasn't in use:

[http://www.columbia.edu/kermit/ckscripts.html](http://www.columbia.edu/kermit/ckscripts.html)

The scripting also worked for scripting telnet sessions, so it wasn't just for
dial up.

------
hprotagonist
Man i did not expect to see a buzzfeed title from 1994.

